# Female Bettas - Video



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Dragon X Pastel 
Born around Christmas. I just wanted to see them flare so I jarred them.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty ladies!!!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. They are all going to new homes soon. One of them is already gone.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

You aren't keeping any?!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be keeping the tiny ones. 
I am hopIng that one of them is a male to cross with an mg dragon female.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are the two "tiny" ones. They have turned into good males.

This is the bigger one:









This is the tiny tiny one:


----------

